# Large Scale on HBO Show



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know how many of you watch HBO's "Last Week Tonight" with John Oliver but last Sunday they ran a couple of segments on the "Back Yard Train" comments on WNEP 12...






As they say... Any exposure is good exposure.
Russ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could not find it out here, looked like fun.

Greg 892


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL, I've seen this before, but not on HBO. We get WNEP 16 over an antenna at our summer home in the Poconos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang, you are really old school Mike!

(good to see you posting)


Greg 871


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

> LOL, I've seen this before, but not on HBO. We get WNEP 16 over an antenna at our summer home in the Poconos.
> __________________





> Dang, you are really old school Mike!


 A lot of younger folks think that receiving television signals via an old fashioned antenna is either:

A - 'pirating the signal,' or

B - a weird scam on the part of the person providing the antenna.

(I have not had television in years. Too much other stuff going on.)


----------



## BigDan (Sep 1, 2017)

It's really nice idea Back Yard Train. I thinking about one around tree, not sure if my dog and cat will be happy with that.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, John Oliver has done it again! Check out the train display HBO made to replace the wimpy one that is on the WNEP...




Quite an impressive portable display that rotates! Looks like O-Scale for the top two loops.
Russ Miller


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Crazy. I wonder if the station took it?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Well... On September 24 the fate of the HBO built Large Scale Layout is revealed! Watch all of the way to the end of the 4 minute video as it is pretty funny...






Always having Fun!
Russ Miller


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I have just returned to Florida and started cleaning up the yard and my railroad from hurricane Irma. No damage, but a lot of tree debris everywhere. I cannot wait to start getting all the structures and rolling stock out of the shed and getting the RR up and running again! Probably another week of leaf blowing and weeding and I can start setting up again.

From the video I saw on WNEP (via antenna), the HBO layout was not suitably built for outdoors.

Just a side comment on antenna TV, I believe the signal is higher quality, less compressed than cable. I get 60 channels in the Poconos, about 54 here in Florida all digital quality, most in 720P or 1080i and FREEEEEEE. With my network attached tuner and NAS hard drive, I can watch TV in every room, and pick up where I left off on recorded programs. I only watch TV in the evenings when winding down, and with DVR, I skip commercials, and have more programs than time to watch.

I'm not old school, this is not your grandfather's antenna TV, LMAO! But I am a grandfather 4 times over, LOL Did I mention it is FREEEEEE! More free $$ for the model RR!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks it waas a funny segment ! 

Obviously that female anchor is into GoT or video games for herself/significant others vs hands-on learning hobbies IMHO !

doug c


p.s. Dang it, I' wish I could get all that up here and for FREEE .....

".... _Just a side comment on antenna TV, I believe the signal is higher quality, less compressed than cable. I get 60 channels in the Poconos, about 54 here in Florida all digital quality, most in 720P or 1080i and FREEEEEEE. With my network attached tuner and NAS hard drive, I can watch TV in every room, and pick up where I left off on recorded programs. I only watch TV in the evenings when winding down, and with DVR, I skip commercials, and have more programs than time to watch.

I'm not old school, this is not your grandfather's antenna TV, LMAO! But I am a grandfather 4 times over, LOL Did I mention it is FREEEEEE! More free $$ for the model RR! ._."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd agree, the broadcast stations have no reason to compress the signal, the channel is theirs. In fact, it would cost more because of the additional hardware.

Greg - 661


----------

